

The master of Trolling - jugad
http://www.reddit.com/r/kenm

======
jugad
A glimpse of his recent work...

[http://imgur.com/odBEeLF](http://imgur.com/odBEeLF)
[http://imgur.com/Zdpik68](http://imgur.com/Zdpik68)

